# HD Tivo for $199.00.



## Ksas (Dec 24, 2007)

I just called Tivo to cancel an old account carried over to my Series 1 Sony Tivo. They offered me a new HD Tivo for $199. Is this a new offer? I will probably be in the market for a second HD Tivo in the near future and wonder if I will be able to get one at this price in another month or two.


----------



## jjberger2134 (Nov 20, 2002)

Was that for the physical unit or a transfer of lifetime service? I know they are running a deal on transferring lifetime for $199, but was not aware of any hardware deals.

The lifetime transfer offer is below:

http://www3.tivo.com/tivo-promo/show.do?pg=/buytivo/hdservicetransfer.html


----------



## Ksas (Dec 24, 2007)

It was $199 for the unit. I already transfered my lifetime to my S3. A lifetime for the new HD Tivo would be $399.


----------



## gweempose (Mar 23, 2003)

$199 is a good price for the Tivo HD. I wonder if they are authorized to offer you this special price only when you attempt to cancel an old account?


----------



## scandia101 (Oct 20, 2007)

I'm guessing refurb'd units are becoming available.


----------



## dig_duggler (Sep 18, 2002)

scandia101 said:


> I'm guessing refurb'd units are becoming available.


Possible, but the OP said he was offered a new unit. Of course, it was a CSR....


----------



## smak (Feb 11, 2000)

I got the same answer when i cancelled my 12 month free service Tivo.

I told him I would do it, but for lack of a TV season don't really need it now, and didn't want to pay for the service, and he said it would probably be available when I wanted it, due to my long history with Tivo.

-smak-


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I took advantage of it - the box arrived earlier today (12/24).

The TivoHD looks MUCH nicer in your hands than it does in pictures.

For whatever reason the CSR told me I can't do my own TSN swap, I have to call it in. I'm not quite sure why.

The deal is $199 + tax (shipped), no commitment.

I have one unit I'm paying MSD on already. I asked if I could TSN swap the Tivo HD with that box and still cancel the box that was coming off pre-pay. She said she couldn't do it.

I guess I'll call up and tsn swap with the box coming off pre-pay, cancel service on the Tivo HD, then TSN swap with my MSD box.

Yeah it's jumping through hoops, but I'll end up with a TivoHD in place of my MSD'd 540 in the bedroom. I'm looking forward to it!


----------



## rainwater (Sep 21, 2004)

Shawn95GT said:


> I guess I'll call up and tsn swap with the box coming off pre-pay, cancel service on the Tivo HD, then TSN swap with my MSD box.


Unless the new box is pre-activated, you can just swap the TSN's online. If it is already activated, but there is no commitment, then you can just call customer service and cancel the service on the new box. Then you could do the TSN swap yourself online.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

rainwater said:


> Unless the new box is pre-activated, you can just swap the TSN's online. If it is already activated, but there is no commitment, then you can just call customer service and cancel the service on the new box. Then you could do the TSN swap yourself online.


That's what I figured but the CSR assured me otherwise saying it was because of the retention deal on the THD. Maybe is wouldn't let her cancel service then order the THD. I'll call, explain how it's going to end up and go from there.

The box is for sure not pre-activated. I'm getting the nag screen to activate.


----------



## AaRdVarK3 (Aug 12, 2003)

Hmm, I would love a TiVo HD for my in-laws. This deal sounds good, but I'm wondering if I can keep the $6.95 rate that I have on one of the ones I cancel.


----------



## qili (May 31, 2006)

Ksas said:


> They offered me a new HD Tivo for $199.


in this post (http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=5748062#post5748062) that


> I would venture a guess: by late Jan 08 or early Feb 08, the THD will be priced around $200.
> 
> and by apr 08, it will be sub $200.


Looks like I was wrong.



Historically, the Christmas season is a make or die kind of season for TiVo. If they cannot sign up enough subscribers during the season, their year is mostly gone.

so the pressure is on them to get as many of subscribers in now as possible. thus the eagerness in offering such a great price for you.

yea, $199 is a great price for the box.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I called today and chose 'something else'. The CSR said TSN swap it and we'll cancel the other box. I did the TSN swap and I'm forcing connections until the THD shows activated. I'll then call back and cancel the other box.


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

wow! DH just said the only way we'll be getting a HD Tivo is after our HD tv is paid in full (0&#37; till July). I have it scheduled to pay off in June, but I really want a HD Tivo as our cable co's DVR STINKS!!!! 

He did say we could get one if a "good deal" comes up..... and I'm thinking this is a GOOD deal! 

So, do I need to call and say that I want to cancel one of our other Tivos? 

We currently have 5, 4 S2s and 1 Humax. One is lifetime and the other three are 6.95/mth. 

Are you able to get lifetime on this HD? Is it the S3 one or the regular version?


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Call up and go through the menus like you are going to cancel. Tell them you're considering canceling and ask about any hardware deals. 

The box is the TivoHD, not the Series3. They also have deals on the S2DT if you desire one of those ($69.99 if I remember correctly).

They did offer me the option to Lifetime this box for an additional $399.

I decided to TSN swap the TivoHD in place of one of my 6.95 MSD boxes. I'm still recovering from the hosing I took on the 3x 'VIP' lifetime transfer to my Series 3 boxes. MSD will do just fine!


----------



## rchavez (Sep 29, 2007)

Can you transfer the lifetime to this new box using the $199 deal if you're eligible?


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

rchavez said:


> Can you transfer the lifetime to this new box using the $199 deal if you're eligible?


I don't know if that's still going, but if I had to do it all over again I wouldn't have done the lifetime transfer deal. Especially if you have 6.95 rate MSD boxes.

If I had just MSD'd the S3's I'd have paid $83.40 for the year and I'd have my nice 6.95 rate.

Instead I paid $199 to tranfer lifetime to the new box and my old boxes are / were hitting me for $12.95 /ea a month. To get any of the new rates I'd start a new commitment.

If you really want lifetime on the new box, I'd STRONGLY concider the $399 lifetime deal unless you are tossing the old box.


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

Shawn95GT said:


> Call up and go through the menus like you are going to cancel. Tell them you're considering canceling and ask about any hardware deals.
> 
> The box is the TivoHD, not the Series3. They also have deals on the S2DT if you desire one of those ($69.99 if I remember correctly).
> 
> ...


How do you do that?


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Ol Gal said:


> How do you do that?


I broke it down in the post above - I would have been nearly $120 ahead per S3 (I had 3) and had the cheaper MSD rate had I chosen not to do the lifetime transfer and just add the S3s to my account via MSD.


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

Shawn95GT said:


> I broke it down in the post above - I would have been nearly $120 ahead per S3 (I had 3) and had the cheaper MSD rate had I chosen not to do the lifetime transfer and just add the S3s to my account via MSD.


how do you do it step by step? Do you just cancel one of your old boxes that are at 6.95 and replace it with the new HD?

We've had a Tivo since 2001, but I still need baby step directions


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Ol Gal said:


> how do you do it step by step? Do you just cancel one of your old boxes that are at 6.95 and replace it with the new HD?
> 
> We've had a Tivo since 2001, but I still need baby step directions


Oh, sorry!

Once you have the new box in your hands:

Go to Tivo.com and select manage my account
login
choose 'Change Service Number'
select the box you want to replace
enter the TSN of the new box
done

Force a couple connections on the new box and it'll show 'account in good standing'.

Then you can do what you like with the old box.


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

thanks Shawn!

So I just purchase the box from TiVo and don't sign up for a plan?? don't you have to sign up for one when you buy it? 

Now I just have to figure out which S3 I want to "cancel" and which kiddo is going to get the Humax! 

Oh... I see a fight coming up on my hands here


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

You just call 'em to get the offer. They'll take care of the rest. Since it's a retention deal I'd choose the MSD box you're gonna replace with a THD.

In my case I have 2 lifetimed S3s and 3x 540 S2s that were coming off the 1 year prepay.

One of the boxes I managed to get the $6.95 rate on (the first one to come off prepay). #2 came off prepay and they made the offer for the new hardware. I was tempted, but passed on it. #3 came off and I heard the pitch again. I told them I wasn't going tp keep more than one boxaround on MSD but I was interested in the hardware offer. To order it, it was associated with #3's TSN. When I called this morning they said to go ahead and TSN swap wherever I like and they'd cancel whichever I want. I TSN swapped the TivoHD with the #1 $6.96 rate box and then called and canceled #3.

I'm happy as can be .


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

Shawn95GT said:


> You just call 'em to get the offer. They'll take care of the rest. Since it's a retention deal I'd choose the MSD box you're gonna replace with a THD.
> 
> In my case I have 2 lifetimed S3s and 3x 540 S2s that were coming off the 1 year prepay.
> 
> ...


This is amazing. In effect you were able to cancel a box anyway (#3 @ $9.95 ?) and still get a new TiVo HD for $199 to replace another (#1 @6.95). You happen to have retained #2 (@$9.95 ?) but could cancel that too if you want (or presumably get another $199 THD to replace it!)

The thing I want to know later is if in fact they continue to honor $6.95 on #1 (now THD) or they claim the switch changed you up to the new $9.95.

Also, I am curious if you'd get the $199 THD offer trying to cancel a $6.95 box (you got the offer initially canceling a $9.95 MSD, right?)


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

HDTiVo said:


> This is amazing. In effect you were able to cancel a box anyway (#3 @ $9.95 ?) and still get a new TiVo HD for $199 to replace another (#1 @6.95). You happen to have retained #2 (@$9.95 ?) but could cancel that too if you want (or presumably get another $199 THD to replace it!)
> 
> The thing I want to know later is if in fact they continue to honor $6.95 on #1 (now THD) or they claim the switch changed you up to the new $9.95.
> 
> Also, I am curious if you'd get the $199 THD offer trying to cancel a $6.95 box (you got the offer initially canceling a $9.95 MSD, right?)


#2 & #3 were billing at $12.95/mo (all three came off the 1yr pre-pay from the VIP lifetime transfer). I could only get $9.95 (or one of the multi-tier rates before) if I would get into another commitment.

The THD was offered when I first called to cancel the #3 pre-pay. I called back and took them up on it. At that time they told me That I couldn't do the TSN swap online and that I'd have to call in to do it. They also said it's for the better since customers usually mess up the 'activation' and end up signing up for new service vs doing a TSN swap .

The THD arrived and I hooked it up. I called in to do the swap.

My original game plan was to play along with the first CSR's advice. Have them TSN swap the THD for #3... once complete ask them to now cancel it. No commitment, right? Then hang up and do the TSN swap myself.

Upon calling back the CSR was very helpful. I told them what I wanted to end up with and she advised that I TSN swap to get the active boxes the way I want 'em and they can handle canceling whatever box I like box at any time.

I TSN swapped the THD with the #1 $6.95 box and as soon as the THD showed activated I called to cancel. I canceled #3 and had them verify the rate being charged for the THD - it is $6.95.

This offer feels more VIP than the lifetime transfer deal .


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

I can readily see why TiVo would offer a $199 TiVo HD to keep a $12.95 sub. They sure left a gaping hole open for you. Enjoy!


----------



## bdwright (Jan 16, 2005)

The "Oh, I want to cancel" line worked for me. They're sending me the HD tivo box (180hr) for $199. Then...... I have to call back when I receive it to activate the lifetime subscription. 

I asked the guy if I had to worry about the Jan 7th deadline thing and he said I should have the box by then so I won't have to worry about that. He didn't verify that it had been extended, but his tone was unconcerned regarding any cutoff date...


----------



## bgtees (Dec 23, 2007)

bdwright said:


> The "Oh, I want to cancel" line worked for me. They're sending me the HD tivo box (180hr) for $199. Then...... I have to call back when I receive it to activate the lifetime subscription.
> 
> I asked the guy if I had to worry about the Jan 7th deadline thing and he said I should have the box by then so I won't have to worry about that. He didn't verify that it had been extended, but his tone was unconcerned regarding any cutoff date...


What's the Jan. 7th deadline?


----------



## HDTiVo (Nov 27, 2002)

bdwright said:


> The "Oh, I want to cancel" line worked for me.


Someone should try coupling that with the "Its not you, its me" line and see what happens.


----------



## sbourgeo (Nov 10, 2000)

HDTiVo said:


> Someone should try coupling that with the "Its not you, its me" line and see what happens.


That drops the price down to $149.


----------



## qili (May 31, 2006)

sbourgeo said:


> That drops the price down to $149.


wasn't there a big penalty for early withdraw?


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

I called last night to cancel one of our boxes and was offered the 199 HD box.

I took advantage of it, but he said that the only way I could get lifetime was the transfer service from our old box. I thought you could get it for 399 right now on it's own??


----------



## bgtees (Dec 23, 2007)

Good Ol Gal said:


> I called last night to cancel one of our boxes and was offered the 199 HD box.
> 
> I took advantage of it, but he said that the only way I could get lifetime was the transfer service from our old box. I thought you could get it for 399 right now on it's own??


I read either here or over at Slickdeals that people were able to activate their TivoHD's on the $12.95/month plan & then call a week or two later and take advantage of the $399 lifetime. Can anyone confirm this?


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

bgtees said:


> I read either here or over at Slickdeals that people were able to activate their TivoHD's on the $12.95/month plan & then call a week or two later and take advantage of the $399 lifetime. Can anyone confirm this?


After a couple weeks you're an existing customer, right .


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Good Ol Gal said:


> I called last night to cancel one of our boxes and was offered the 199 HD box.
> 
> I took advantage of it, but he said that the only way I could get lifetime was the transfer service from our old box. I thought you could get it for 399 right now on it's own??


I was offered lifetime for $399 when I got mine.


----------



## Good Ol Gal (Jul 28, 2004)

Shawn95GT said:


> I was offered lifetime for $399 when I got mine.


maybe my rep was not that knowledgeable about it, I did ask about it though.

I'll just wait till I get my actual box and then decide which way I want to go.

So many choices!

1. do $199 transfer deal
2. do TSN swap @ 6.95
3. pay $399 lifetime for new unit


----------



## dubluv (Mar 3, 2006)

thanx to this posting, i also took advantage of the 'i'm gonna cancel, what deals do you have" deal. just got email confirmation that my new tivoHD shipped today. too bad i didn't have this box in hand when i got my first tivoHD back in august, because i'll have to pay for another infamous CC install for 48 bux. at least the swap of my S2 @ 6.95 per month will make it all better. PLUS, i get to give my cableco back their hd stbox and save a few bux there too.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

Well, I was not offered the deal, so I just picked up a TivoHD at Costco. Then transferred the MSD to the new TivoHD.

I was trying to figure out a best way to transfer programs on the old S2 Tivo to the new TivoHD. The last CSR person I talked to told me that I cannot have the old & new units activated at the same time but I can transfer programs from the old to new before I activate it. Not sure if this is correct, but I managed to burn through most of the backlogs during the holidays, so I should be able to finish watching the remainder by this weekend.

I will be shopping for a new HDTV soon, so I have to deal with the CableCARD install (Comcast) in the near future.


----------



## edubbrulez (Mar 5, 2004)

I just got one for 199.00 + tax (I live in PA). The deal still appears to be valid.


----------



## bdwright (Jan 16, 2005)

I couldn't activate the lifetime when I got my $199 unit. The guy said to call back and do it when it arrived. 

Instead, I logged in to tivo.com and went to activate it, and it gave me the option of the $399 lifetime. 

done and done.


----------



## pigbat (Feb 19, 2004)

Nevermind.... I finally got through on the 877-buy-tivo number. It was dumping me to voicemail since it was too busy. Great deal $199 and keep my 6.95 service.


----------



## ziprun (Nov 17, 2007)

I tried to get that $199 by cancelling a subscription but both folks I talked to 
never offered such and when I finally directly asked about it, they both claimed to know nothing of this offer.

If you made that deal, sounds like you did well. If only I could arrange same.

I suspect, however, that come another month we'll all be able to purchase the unit at $199 or less. Prices are falling.


----------



## Stewie (Feb 13, 2005)

Thanks to this thread, I'm enjoying our new HD TiVo which arrived today. I called two days ago to ask about canceling one of our S2's. I then asked if they had any hardware deals, and sure enough I was offered the $199 price. 

FWIW the CSR made some comment about how since I had been "...such a loyal customer for so long, today we can offer you..." , so maybe not everyone gets offered this?


----------



## AJRitz (Mar 25, 2002)

yukit said:


> I was trying to figure out a best way to transfer programs on the old S2 Tivo to the new TivoHD. The last CSR person I talked to told me that I cannot have the old & new units activated at the same time but I can transfer programs from the old to new before I activate it. Not sure if this is correct, but I managed to burn through most of the backlogs during the holidays, so I should be able to finish watching the remainder by this weekend.


The easiest thing to do would probably be to use TiVoDesktop / TivoToGo. TTG the shows you want to save from your S2 box to your TTG computer. Then transfer them to the TiVoHD box. I don't think you can MRV to an un-activated box. IIRC, MRV checks for the Media Access Key, and the TiVoHD won't have a MAK assigned to it until you activate it.


----------



## DeathRider (Dec 30, 2006)

yukit said:


> The last CSR person I talked to told me that I cannot have the old & new units activated at the same time but I can transfer programs from the old to new before I activate it. Not sure if this is correct, but I managed to burn through most of the backlogs during the holidays, so I should be able to finish watching the remainder by this weekend.


IIRC, you have 7 days to use your TiVo before you have to activate it...

So, in that time period, you should be able to hook both to your network and transfer the shows.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

DeathRider said:


> IIRC, you have 7 days to use your TiVo before you have to activate it...
> 
> So, in that time period, you should be able to hook both to your network and transfer the shows.


It's active but it doesn't have your MAK, so no dice on the transfer.

You 'could' force a connection on the old box, disconnect the network connection, then call and activate the new box. Once the new box gets the activation hit, un-plug your router from the Internet, plug the old box back into your Lan and both boxes will be alive on your network until the old box phones home and gets the bad news.

Personally - I'd justTTG what I want off the old box.

Don't forget that even w/o service you can playback your recordings.


----------



## ziprun (Nov 17, 2007)

Thanks again fellow Tivo Folks!

Well persistence and patience does pay. My $199 HD is on the way to.

Thanks for sharing the tips herein.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Congrats! I'm enjoying mine MUCH more than I expected I would.

I'm recording mostly SD on it which works out great. Being able to MRV the HD stuff from the pair of S3s downstairs is too cool.


----------



## rickmeoff (Aug 25, 2006)

yeah, we had a series 2 dt coming up for 1 year renewal, and i wanted to cancel it since it was being hooked up to a new hdtv. so i called and asked for cancellation, and they offered me the thd at $299 as replacement.

since this was my moms house (but under my name) i explained that i was considering moving her from cable to dtv, and installing my old hr10-250s for her since they had tivo based software (which she was familiar with), and that by doing this it would cost a lot less than $299.

so i asked if they could do any better on the thd unit, and i was offered $199. he noted it on my account w/a case # and gave me 72 hours to think about it.

talked it over with her, and she preferred not going through the hassle of switching to dtv. plus, we have 2 eligible $199 lifetime transfer units.

if the price on the thd, or the lifetime tranfser comes down a little more, we'll consider transferring the 2nd lifetime tivo unit to a new hidef unit (future-proofing). but since the 2nd tivo is on a sd bedroom tv, its not really worth it unless its a real bargain.


----------



## Microman66 (Nov 29, 2004)

So does two TIVO HD, MRV fast enough to watch in "Real Time"?

Want to place one upstairs, and if it has to "download" a show first, that would be a setback.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Microman66 said:


> So does two TIVO HD, MRV fast enough to watch in "Real Time"?
> 
> Want to place one upstairs, and if it has to "download" a show first, that would be a setback.


I can tell you that S3 --> THD does not.

S3 --> S3 does.


----------



## ziprun (Nov 17, 2007)

Shawn95GT said:


> You just call 'em to get the offer. They'll take care of the rest. Since it's a retention deal I'd choose the MSD box you're gonna replace with a THD.
> 
> In my case I have 2 lifetimed S3s and 3x 540 S2s that were coming off the 1 year prepay.
> 
> ...


I believe I understood you to say that you would have preferred to taken a sub on your new HD unit rather than transfer the lifetime and then a discussion ensued about multiple units that I can't seem to follow.

I have a Series 2 liftetime and just ordered an HD unit. My plan was to transfer my lifetime from the S2 to the HD unit as I understand can be done for $199, and then my S2 will be kept active for an additional year. Of course, thereafter, I'm be back into sub mode for the S2.

Are you suggesting that a better way would be to take a sub on HD and get a MSD at reduced rate or take 399 lifetime on HD?

Where did I miss your suggestions?

Thx.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

I had a unique situation...

2x Lifetimed S3s and 3x 540s that were coming of the 'free' 1yr prepay. one of which was getting the $6.95 MSD rate. My situation was confusing.

In your case you have the choice of $399 for lifetime on the new box, $199 lifetime transfer or $9.95/mo.

If you plan on keeping the 540 around I'd spring for the $399 lifetime on the THD.

_If you'd going to ditch the 540_ then I'd consider the lifetime transfer deal.

MSD at the new $9.95 rate is a hard sell vs $399 lifetime (40 month break even!). The old rate was much more attractive which is why I have one MSD box.

If I was doing it all over I would have got the 6.96 rate on two of the S3s and did the transfer for the one that I gave to my mother.

And the kicker to all this.. the one year prepay will bill at $12.95/mo unless you call and commit to get the $9.95 rate.


----------



## yukit (Jul 23, 2005)

Shawn95GT said:


> It's active but it doesn't have your MAK, so no dice on the transfer.
> 
> You 'could' force a connection on the old box, disconnect the network connection, then call and activate the new box. Once the new box gets the activation hit, un-plug your router from the Internet, plug the old box back into your Lan and both boxes will be alive on your network until the old box phones home and gets the bad news.
> 
> ...


Correct, no transfer for the inactive Tivo.

I ended up TTG most of programs from the old Tivo. Watched the rest during the holidays/weekends.

As far as getting the $199 upgrade deal, I could have tried calling Tivo CS multiple times until I was offerred the deal, but I wanted to get the new Tivo setup before I went back to work, so I chose to pick one up at Costco.

I was surprised to find out OTA HD tuner on TivoHD worked much better than my HDTV tuner for my HTPC. I am shopping for a HDTV now. I kind of knew that when I decided to get a TivoHD for the dual tuner, It would eventually lead to upgrading the TV as well. I did not realize so soon.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

just tried deal dead???

I asked the guy he told me i was paid up until Feb 22 on the 1 yr transfer box. I then asked if there was any hardware deals I may be interested in a swap for a TIVO HD
No dice, he didnt even mention it. I said i will call back on Feb 21st to cancel, he said maybe then they might have a promotion available.

I just talked the wife into doing this deal and then a lifetime for $399, the $399 is gone come Feb 13th.


Update:

Just called up again to try another rep, no offer available. Do i need to just flat out cancel my current S2 box in order to get the offer?

I have one month remaining but will just tell them to cancel it, only thing is I dont want my bluff called. What to do!!


----------



## ab1137 (Jan 27, 2008)

I can confirm the offer is still available as of 2 minutes ago. I called and stated that my local cable company was offering me a box for free and I pay monthly fees only, but wanted to stay with Tivo if they could offer me a good deal on a box. Without hesitation and before I could finish I was offered a box for 199 with free shipping and no tax. It should be here by the end of the week. I was told to then call and transfer service to my new box....too bad I'll just do it online and pay for another lifetime subscription box


----------



## Morocco Mole (Jul 12, 2002)

Called tonight two times since my cousin got the $199 deal.

First guys didn't know about the offer and when I slightly hinted that I knew someone that got the $199 price, he said "There's no way we would give it for $199, it retails for $299!" 

The second call flat out stated I my cousin got the deal when he called and I inquired if it would also be applicable to my situation (I have a 1 year prepaid monthly SD-H400 soon to go on month to month).

When I said that I like Tivo but will just go to the cable company since it's cheaper, they both agreed with me that the cable company's box is a better deal. 

Oh well. I'll give it a shot tomorrow.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Well the deal _is_ a retention deal. In order to 'retain' you have to be willing to cancel. I certainly was and I had no intension of getting a TivoHD the first time they made me the offer.

In my case they soaked me 3x over on Lifetime transfers. They probably figured they owed me - lol.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

Morocco Mole said:


> Called tonight two times since my cousin got the $199 deal.
> 
> First guys didn't know about the offer and when I slightly hinted that I knew someone that got the $199 price, he said "There's no way we would give it for $199, it retails for $299!"
> 
> ...


lmfao telling you the cable co may be the better deal.

I am in the same situation, I am going to cancel my series 2... and if they cancel it without an offer so be it. I have a month left of the 1yr free, but i will tell them i am leaving town so just cancel the box.

If i can get the HD for $199 i am in, if not its down to 1 tivo in this household.

I will post my result... but will have to laugh if they let me cancel and i dont get any offer.


----------



## ab1137 (Jan 27, 2008)

I should say I used the phone menu of 2-2-2 to get to a retention CSR. I told her I was looking for someone who could help me get an HD Tivo instead of going to the cable company, I did NOT have to threaten canceling service just that I was happy with Tivo and wanted to keep it, but the cable company box is free. Give that a shot instead of using the regular customer service. I tried to get a regular CSR to give me the deal and it didn't matter what I told him he said there was no way that I could get the box cheaper as they are losing money already at the $299 price.


----------



## brigont (Jan 29, 2008)

Wow... one month lapse in service and Tivo has kicked me to the curb. 

Cablevision offered me a high def dvr for a month to try and save my account. I tried it but can't deal with the lousey picture and am moving to FIOS. 

I called Tivo to ask about Tivo HD @ $199 instead of moto DVR. They basically told me the $199 offer was for current customers only and that I should take a giant leap off a small bridge (as per CSR "The fact that you owned a series 1 and 2 has no bearing. At this point you are a new customer.)

No deal for me... I guess their retention policy does not include winning back people who are on the fence. 

Great long term success strategy! ReplayTV treated me the same way and look where they are today!

BG


----------



## Morocco Mole (Jul 12, 2002)

Called two more times and did the 2, 2 pathway.

Both CSRs put me on hold to find the deal and both said that they couldn't find it. When I mentioned that my cousin got it, they said maybe it was a special deal for him but they couldn't find any promo like that.

I tried the ecomonic reasoning saying that I've had a long relationship with 3 Series 1 each with lifetime and a month to month Series 2. And the numerous referals to friends and family. Plus they'd be getting another $1194 ($199 Tivo + $199 transfer fee for each lifetime). Wow, didn't even bite on that argument with how much additional $ they'd get from me. 

Oh well, looks like I'll be tryin' out the Comcast PVR or other alternatives when I get my HDTV.


----------



## michman (Jan 27, 2008)

So I just read this entire thread, is it safe to assume that It's just about impossible to get the $199 deal if you are a new customer? Have any new customers found any way to get this deal?


----------



## Audiodynamics (Jan 11, 2007)

I called TiVo 5 minutes ago to cancel a subscrption on my Pioneer Elite DVR-57H. I no longer use it and figured I'd put it on eBay. This unit had lifetime on it which was transferred to an S3 a year ago. So I've had free service on the DVR-57H for a year now. A few days ago, my credit card statement showed a $13 charge from TiVo (no surprise)

I've got an S3 and the wife has an S2. The S3 is lifetime and the S2 is $6.95mo. MSD. 

They offered me $9.95 mo MSD on the DVR-57H and I passed. I asked if they had any specials and the CSR offered me the $199.00 price on a THD if I make my decision in the next 48 hours and proceeded to give me a case#.

With a possible S4 on the far horizon and the SDV issue still not fixed, is it worth it to replace the wife's S2 with a $199.00 THD or stupid not to wait it out? 

Since it's a new activation, would the new THD be eligible for $6.95 mo MSD


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

Your situation is like mine was.

I took them up on the offer, when the THD arrived (they 'did' say no commitment!) I TSN swapped with my 6.95 MSD rate S2 via tivo.com. I then called and canceled the box that was coming off the pre-pay that the THD was supposed to replace.

If Tivo pitches a fit, fine. Switch the S2 back and have them swap the THD in place of the Pioneer. The second they are done, tell them to cancel it. Hang up, TSN swap the THD for your S2 and you're done.


----------



## demon (Nov 15, 2006)

Audiodynamics said:


> With a possible S4 on the far horizon and the SDV issue still not fixed, is it worth it to replace the wife's S2 with a $199.00 THD or stupid not to wait it out?


Unless you really care about on-demand and PPV, I can't see any reason to hold out for the Series 4, or whatever it'll be called; SDV will be resolved soon-ish (Q2 '08 is the target for the SDV tuning resolvers), so you're not going to be losing out on anything you have now, really.



Audiodynamics said:


> Since it's a new activation, would the new THD be eligible for $6.95 mo MSD


Unfortunately with the rate structure change a few months ago, the MSD rate is now $9.95/month; the old $6.95/month rate is gone for new subscriptions (for those who already have it, it's grandfathered for as long as the subscription remains active).


----------



## Audiodynamics (Jan 11, 2007)

I appreciate the replies!

If the TSN swapping is something I can get away with, I'll sell the Pioneer on eBay and give away the Series 2. That will leave with me with an S3 that has lifetime and hopefully a THD at $6.95 MSD after TSN swapping.

I think I'll jump on it. For $199.00 there's not much to lose. A decent dinner out costs that much!

I can always keep the Pioneer Elite for the kids. It has "Lifetime" TiVo Basic. TiVo Basic sucks though.

Since I already have a lifetime S3, if I go ahead and buy the THD, Comcast will own me forever. Man I hate Comcast. I'd like U-Verse but IPTV isn't compatible with the S3 or THD.


----------



## BlackBetty (Nov 6, 2004)

I can't believe some folks are in "deal breaker" status because they can't get it for $199. You can score it over at amazon for like $249!! Thats still $50 under msrp. I drop $50+ any friday or saturday night I go out with friends.


----------



## Audiodynamics (Jan 11, 2007)

BlackBetty said:


> I can't believe some folks are in "deal breaker" status because they can't get it for $199. You can score it over at amazon for like $249!! Thats still $50 under msrp. I drop $50+ any friday or saturday night I go out with friends.


If you are referring to me, I called TiVo to cancel one of my Tivo subscriptions for a Pioneer Elite that I don't use. I had no desire to purchase a THD but since TiVo offered it at $199.00 I'm certainly considering it.

I have audio tweaks that cost more than $199.00. C'mon now! $199.00 is the kind of price that gets impulse shoppers to buy things they don't want or need.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

i have lifetime s3 and they let me cancel the s2 without an offer. Now that a few days have passed i have decided to pay the $99 for the year and buy the next tivo when it comes out. No reason to rush to a tivohd when i dont have an hdtv in the other room. I would have jumped at the deal and paid for lifetime. I also dont like seeing that the tivohd is not on par with the S3 wo no reason to rush it. Yes i know they are priced differently.

Oh well... I am sure the next tivo comes out by xmas and another lifetime offer will be available.

BTW i am starting to think this offer may be to people who previously had a tivo under msd before the 1 year free.

I was only a single tivo owner until i lifetimed the s3 and got the 1 year free.


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

BlackBetty said:


> I can't believe some folks are in "deal breaker" status because they can't get it for $199. You can score it over at amazon for like $249!! Thats still $50 under msrp. I drop $50+ any friday or saturday night I go out with friends.


its more of a principle thing to me. why do i not get the same offer as others? I was a series 3 early adopter and paid the lifetime transfer. Sitting back there is no reason to rush another tivo model is on the way and I am willing to be sure another lifetime offer will come.

Us S3 owners know not to jump at that line....at least now we do. $99 will take my beloved 160gb S2 through another year.


----------



## Audiodynamics (Jan 11, 2007)

synch22 said:


> its more of a principle thing to me. why do i not get the same offer as others? I was a series 3 early adopter and paid the lifetime transfer. Sitting back there is no reason to rush another tivo model is on the way and I am willing to be sure another lifetime offer will come.
> 
> Us S3 owners know not to jump at that line....at least now we do. $99 will take my beloved 160gb S2 through another year.


Synch,

If they offer you the $199 today, like they offered me, would you do it?


----------



## synch22 (Dec 30, 2003)

yes

you have the $6.95 msd and another hdtv tv... i would go for it.


----------



## mvltmn1 (Jan 18, 2008)

With all this talk about THD coming down in price why isn't the price of the Series 3 coming down as well? Anyone heard anything?!!


----------



## VanGoghLikesTivo (Jan 18, 2005)

I got a TivoHD for $199 + tax and am thinking of sending it back. It seemed like a good deal, but I already have my S3 and don't really need another HD unit.


----------



## Shawn95GT (Oct 7, 2005)

VanGoghLikesTivo said:


> I got a TivoHD for $199 + tax and am thinking of sending it back. It seemed like a good deal, but I already have my S3 and don't really need another HD unit.


Since I have cable and good OTA reception the THD is a no-brainer to replace the S2 in the bedroom. My THD is connected to a 27" SD TV.

I gained 3 HUGE things doing this swap:

1. I now have 6 HD tuners vs 4 before (2 more HD off-air)
2. dual tuners vs single for analog cable
3. I can MRV from my S3s now (the S3s record HD almost exclusively).

It was worth it for me. I was concidering the S2DT for $80 or whatever but the the money the THD just made sense. Since it's now an MSD box I can always TSN swap one of the old S2s back in if I end up needing to get content from a STB.

I think I'm gonna eventually Lifetime this THD.


----------



## Audiodynamics (Jan 11, 2007)

synch22 said:


> yes
> 
> you have the $6.95 msd and another hdtv tv... i would go for it.


I was referring to you Synch.

Previously, you said it was the principle of the thing that they didn't offer you one at $199.

If they offered you a THD at $199 would you go for it.

As for me, it's a no brainer. I've thought about it overnight and am pulling the trigger.

I think my S3 is great, except for the need for 2 cable cards which results in an Addl. outlet fee. Since I transferred my lifetime to the S3 and I bought it early on at almost full price, I'm going to live with it as-is. Unless this S3 breaks, I will not transfer the lifetime again. I haven't had a single complaint with the S3, not even the cable card install. So, I hope I get as lucky with the THD as I've been with the S3.

If I opt to expand the THD's internal drive, should I do this before the cable card install or should I get the CC installed and then copy the drive image to a new drive?


----------



## zoma4 (Jul 20, 2004)

mvltmn1 said:


> With all this talk about THD coming down in price why isn't the price of the Series 3 coming down as well? Anyone heard anything?!!


The guess is that the S3 is being phased out.


----------

